# Aluminum Radiator



## 74Goat (Aug 17, 2006)

Sometimes the temp. in my car will shoot up over 230, which sucks big time. Any ideas or brand name aluminum radiators? I hear Griffin is pretty good, and Be Cool...they're pretty high price in the Summit magazines though. Any other ideas?


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

74Goat said:


> Sometimes the temp. in my car will shoot up over 230, which sucks big time. Any ideas or brand name aluminum radiators? I hear Griffin is pretty good, and Be Cool...they're pretty high price in the Summit magazines though. Any other ideas?


I've got a Griffin 4 core in the TA......Works great and has taken some pretty serious high speed hits from debris without any issues...


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

You can always hit the junk yard find the biggest truck RAD you can find, have it boiled out and put some electric fans to it.. Cheap and effective. But it wont look as nice as a alum piece, Another cheap trick you can try is this, Drain out the whole system, than add 1/2 a bottle off C L R the household cleaner fill with water and let run for 20 min, of course remove your thermostat and run without one during the cleansing period, if it's realy nasty you might want too do this twice, then refill with watever you use for coolent and water, also use a new thermostat.This trick has worked for me many times and will run you about twenty bucks at that price it's worth tryin!!! C L R is a bathroom cleanser designed for removing Calcium Lime and Rust everything that will build up in the cooling system!!your block might simply be overheating because of all the build up off crapp in the water jacket's . no matter what you do you schould deffinatly cleans out you cooling system before insalling a new RAD or not.. The stuff they sell at the store don't work for ****. depending on were you live you could also swap out the coolent for Water Wetter+ Water this stuff really works, it will lower your temps by about 15-20 D, but you can not use it if you have freezing winters for this product will freeze. Your local parts store schould carry this product or something similar. Good Luck


----------

